# 92FS SS INOX on the way!!



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, I have been looking for a 9mm to go with my M&P.45. Finally decided to order a 92FS. I got the INOX in SS. Should be here first of the week.. Debated between this, the M&P, XDM, P99.. Decided I wanted something different than polymer, so I pulled the trigger on the 92FS. Can't wait to give it a run at the range. At least, it will be cheaper to shoot than my .45....


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Great choice...great pistol...enjoy it.


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

Now to just find some WOW grips. I mean something that just stands out... Anyone have any ideas. Thinking of something wood. I have found a few sites, but nothing that just jumps out yet. I did like the looks of the Rosewood, I saw on one site.


----------

